# Where Is Your Closest Brewery?



## Swinging Beef (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Is it a brew pub?
Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Do you love it?

In Wollongong we are very lucky, to have the Five Islands Brewing Company, with an outstanding view of the Wollongong Beach, and a damn fine Wit Beer on tap right now.
We used to be able to get the bottles in a few shops, but they seem to have all faded away. 

I was in Cairns last week and they have the Blue Sky Brewery in the city and sell take away 6 packs, but I didnt see any of their products in the shops up there.


----------



## Pollux (29/4/09)

I'm two blocks up the hill from the Malt Shovel brewery, you can actually smell with the right wind....


----------



## .DJ. (29/4/09)

Rydges at Campbelltown is the closest.. But the beer has gone to shite...

Then the George at Picton.. Havent been there for a while though.. Not sure what its like now..


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Mount Tamborine 25mins drive
MT and Eagle Heights Craft Breweries

Is it a brew pub? Yep

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Only Locally ATM both are still newish. 

Do you love it?
Both are great and both have pluses and minuses as you would expect beer wise. 

:icon_offtopic: I wish the Aust Gov and the ATO laws would be more encouraging to support this industry like in the USA and NZ. I would love to see much more local craft breweries.


----------



## PostModern (29/4/09)

.DJ. said:


> Then the George at Picton.. Havent been there for a while though.. Not sure what its like now..



I've sampled their recent lager. They're brewing out of 5IBC now (is that a secret?).


----------



## Fents (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery? A drop punt of the footy away. Up a road and round a corner - Kooinda botique brewery.
Is it a brew pub? Nope.
Does it sell bottles nationally or locally? Locally.
Do you love it? Damn Straight.

They even let me in and help brew sometimes. Only a 400L system but they have it for sale in many places in Melbourne.

In fact in Melb we are lucky so many brewries spread around the place. 3 Ravens is just round the corner from where i play indoor cricket. Mountain Goat and Two brothers are all within range too. Even places like Hargraves hill are only a shortish drive away. Cant wait till they rebuild after the fires burnt them down.


----------



## .DJ. (29/4/09)

PostModern said:


> I've sampled their recent lager. They're brewing out of 5IBC now (is that a secret?).



Not now!!

I went to the 5IBC a few months ago and was impressed after a bad experience about 18 months ago...

might have to go back to the George and try it...


----------



## manticle (29/4/09)

I think the Redback in North melbourne. I go past when I take my cat to the vet but I've never been in as I'm not a massive fan of MB beers. I'm therefore unsure of the bottled range and I've not noticed any smells, amazing or otherwise (next to a wide main road though)

I might give it a shot soon though just for fun.

I'm also keen to check out the Holgate brew pub soon but that's definitely not the closest.


----------



## lczaban (29/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Where is your closest brewery?
> Mount Tamborine 25mins drive
> MT and Eagle Heights Craft Breweries



Hang on Chappo, would that Megaswill factory at Yatala be closer to you than the breweries up on the hill??? :icon_vomit: 

For the record, my closest breweries would have to be the XXXX facility at Milton, while there is a U-brew it place just up the road from me. Otherwise I would like to claim the set-up underneath my house, but somehow I don't think that is going to cut the mustard... h34r:


----------



## Katherine (29/4/09)

5 minutes away from Little Creatures.... (includes pub) loveeeeeeeeeeeeee it... not sure about the Stimulus

10 minutes away from the Sail and Anchor (which Im angry at as they have changed the IPA which used to be my favourite) (includes pub)

15 minutes away from Gage Roads (no pub) dont mind throwing back the IPA's as a thirst quencher

20 minutes Clancys Fish pub does the Fishers Ale but not sure were they brew it.... to hooked on the hop hog to try anything else...

GO FREO! mmmmm I love Freo!

I could keep going but lets keep it quite local ah!


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

GravityGuru said:


> Hang on Chappo, would that Megaswill factory at Yatala be closer to you than the breweries up on the hill??? :icon_vomit:
> 
> For the record, my closest breweries would have to be the XXXX facility at Milton, while there is a U-brew it place just up the road from me. Otherwise I would like to claim the set-up underneath my house, but somehow I don't think that is going to cut the mustard... h34r:



Not you too GG... I'm gunna have no kredos left... :unsure: 

Yes, yes CUB's mega Giga Ziga Litre (ex Powers) factory of all things swill is closer by the way the bird flies. But that brewery factory doesn't count because I can't class what they produce as actually being beer.


----------



## christmasbender (29/4/09)

emerald hill brewery used to be a 6 minute walk from my place. in all the time it was there i only visited 3 times i think. hence it's no longer there

bells hotel & brewery on the other hand is only a further minute or two and i've been there lots and will continue to go there (even though billy ain't running the place anymore). ok, so i only ever really drink 2 of their beers (stout billy stout & pop bells) but the food is great too and in july is the westgate brewers stout extravaganza too

agree with fents - we are lucky in melbourne to have so many tasty breweries & brewpubs in and around the city but i think there is still room for more. every suburb should have one really!

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## Kleiny (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery? Woodend, Holgates
Is it a brew pub? Yep
Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?Both Local and national
Do you love it? Damn Tooten

Great place for a drink and a meal, plenty of different beers on tap with special brews every now and then.

All the equipment on display, good atmosphere.

Tick in every box.


----------



## peas_and_corn (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Coopers

Is it a brew pub?
No

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Yes and yes

Do you love it?
Indifferent.

However, not far away from that is...

Where is your closest brewery?
Brewboys

Is it a brew pub?
Yep

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Online and in select local bars

Do you love it?
Oh yes.


----------



## Mantis (29/4/09)

None within cooee of here. Closest would be in Melbourne somewhere as far as I know. There might be something at Bendigo but not sure


----------



## jayse (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Coopers is five min drive no bar or cellar door! but well worth a tour if you can line one up.
A further 30 seconds drive from that regency tafes awesome brewery.

Is it a brew pub?
Brewboys brew on the tafe gear and have a awesome cellar door across the road with 3 taps running and various bottled beers. Awesome guys, awesome beer, cool venue.  

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
If I remember correctly I think you can find the maiden ale on tap in the local tap house st kilda ATM and bottles of their range around the place, theres some of there beers floating around sydney aswell I believe both platinum liquor stores have the full range and I wouldn't be suprise if you find it at the a
Australian.
If you find it drink it!

Do you love it?
Oh yeah!

anyway yeah cool brewbar close by, little bit more than easy walking distance though.


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

Mine would probably be the Spring Hill Brewery aka International Hotel (Brewpub) which can usually muster up a drinkable Irish Red, next would be the XXXX megastructure at Milton, then the Brisbane Brewing Co. Ascot, ex Brewhouse (hurry up and reopen damm it).


----------



## brendo (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Outside of the brewshed.... Coldstream Brewery in Healsville

Is it a brew pub?
brew bar - haven't eaten there, but food looks good.

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Only locally - I think...

Do you love it?
It's alright...

Otherwise, if I go further afield (i.e. Melbourne) the world is my oyster... love visiting Mt Goat in Richmond, always good to have a chat with Dave & Cam.

Brendo


----------



## seemax (29/4/09)

-2 brothers a short bicycle ride away
-sort of (german sauages and pizza)
-yes
-yes, mostly good beer

not to mention mountian goat, red hill, etc etc all within an hour!


----------



## Polar Beer (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Holgate. Woodend Vic.

Is it a brew pub?
Yes. Great front bar. The resturaunt & food isn't that good IMO. 

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Yes. I think Nationally

Do you love it?
Absolutley. Wish it was my local.


----------



## Fourstar (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
h34r: CUB! I'm a stones throw from them, i smell the mash/boil on a daily basis! I guess they ain't a brewery anymore considering they are now named "Carlton & United Beverages"!

Is it a brew pub? NO

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally? internationally!

Do you love it? Nope!


Next one is Mountain Goat, 2.5-3k walk from my house. Niiice!

Is it a brew pub? No, well sorta, they serve beers on Wednesday and Friday nights.

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally? Nationally

Do you love it? Yeah, its great! Hightail! mmmmmm!


----------



## joecast (29/4/09)

moo brew and cascade both about ten minutes drive. though the keg fridge is one flight of stairs down. gets a bit tricky later at night. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Sammus (29/4/09)

here in the gong im about 5min from 5ibc, my place in newwy is about 30mins from potters.


----------



## Muggus (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Happy Goblin. Somewhere in an industrial area in Mt Kuringai, 10 minutes up the road.

Is it a brew pub?
No

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Available at a few local independant stores in Northern Sydney, and a few resturants too apparently 

Do you love it?
Beers vary from batch to batch. Their Pale Ale was pretty nice last time I tried it, and their Stout was fantastic!


----------



## ozpowell (29/4/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Where is your closest brewery?



Burleigh Brewing - the home of Duke
www.burleighbrewing.com



Swinging Beef said:


> Is it a brew pub?



No - though they have a lounge bar in the brewhouse.



Swinging Beef said:


> Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?



Semi-locally - Dukeland is (from memory) Harvey Bay to Pt Macquarie.



Swinging Beef said:


> Do you love it?



Yup. Favourite would be their Heffeweisen.

FYI - apparently they have been working on a new brew that they plan to test on the lounge patrons this Friday night - no word on what the style might be at this stage though.


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

:icon_offtopic: 


> FYI - apparently they have been working on a new brew that they plan to test on the lounge patrons this Friday night - no word on what the style might be at this stage though.



Schwarzbier? :unsure:


----------



## QldKev (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?
Back patio 

Is it a brew pub?
Yep, beer on tap!
Excellent food, Unless I'm cooking..

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Nope

Do you love it?
f%&k oath!

QldKev


----------



## beersom (29/4/09)

winkle said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> 
> Schwarzbier? :unsure:


 we can bloody hope !!!!! Brennan is a master at them !


----------



## Effect (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?

Down the road - Holdfast hotel

Is it a brew pub?

Yes

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?

No and No

Do you love it?

No, I find their beers to be bland, as if they are trying to imitate commercial beers and not create their own. Had the belgian golden ale and was thoroughly dissapointed, had a taste of there wheat beer - again extremely average! 

Other than the beers, the place has been refurbished and looks absolutely brilliant. Would recommend going there for lunch ($10 beef schnitzel in a place that looks like they would be charging $20)


----------



## Swinging Beef (29/4/09)

One of the fellahs here is from Western Sydney.
Is anything happening out that way?
Ive seen some "unusual" lagers in the bottlo's out that way.


----------



## Batz (29/4/09)

In the shed, 20 metres away or so.





Batz


----------



## Kai (29/4/09)

Where is your closest brewery?

Less then five minutes down the road.

Is it a brew pub?

It will be as of next week.

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?

Not yet, but soon...

Do you love it?

Yes, apart from when the @$%&^ing filler doesn't work.


----------



## jagerbrau (29/4/09)

Yep Got Joe White across road, not a brewery. So think coopers then regency tafe, Followed by brew boys (yet to try) with Port Dock not that much further (havent tried for Years).


----------



## wakkatoo (29/4/09)

well, closest would have to be O'Brien brewery, then the Uni of Ballarat.

Then (I think) 3 troupers in the pyranees district, but don't have a 'brewery door' followed by holgate in Woodend.

So I guess Holgate is classed as the nearest one set up for the visitor so +1 to all the Holgate info above...


----------



## batemanbrewer (13/7/10)

gage roads is closest to my house which is great, they do keg hire for parties for $230 a keg -$23 if your a student (my brother is) :beerbang: 

but my work is literally next door to little creatures and close to mad monk and sail and anchor on south terrace 


cant complain


----------



## Peteoz77 (13/7/10)

Zierholz Premium Brewpub is 8 minutes drive from my house.

The Wig & Pen is about 15-20 minutes away.

I have brewed at Zierholz, and have watched, but not participated at the Wig & Pen.

W&P has a bottled beer, but nothing yet from Zierholz....


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/10)

Like Batz, 10 metres away in the shed






Commercial brewery is The Sunshine Coast Brewery, 50 min away and worth the drive for their Rye ESB alone :super: :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## bonj (13/7/10)

Awesome shed there, Screwy. I can't believe I haven't seen it yet! 
My closest brewery.... well, not including my own, which is about 5 metres away in the garage... my closest commercial brewery would have to be probably XXXX, then Craftbrewer/Bacchus Brewing then MT Brewery...


----------



## Shed101 (13/7/10)

Screwtop said:


> Commercial brewery is The Sunshine Coast Brewery, 50 min away and worth the drive for their Rye ESB alone :super: :beer:



Blimey 50 mins! 

... only 30 for me :lol:


----------



## fraser_john (13/7/10)

Anyone see an opportunity here....

Closest micro would be James Squire in Melbourne, an hour away from where I live. The Scottish Chiefs still does not have a brewer working in their brewery and have not brewed for years.


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/10)

At home, Rosscrowther Brauhaus, about the size of your average laundry, shoved at the front of my garage.
Food - house specialty would be bbq red curry prawns & cheesy scrolls.
Not selling, but the barter system works well.
Do I love it? Of course, but some batches are a bit dodgy - I think the brewer cuts a few corners.  

At work, Macquarie Hotel & the Schwarz brewery. Yum!


----------



## Spoonta (13/7/10)

L/C for me


----------



## bonj (13/7/10)

fraser_john said:


> Anyone see an opportunity here....
> 
> Closest micro would be James Squire in Melbourne, an hour away from where I live. The Scottish Chiefs still does not have a brewer working in their brewery and have not brewed for years.


Actually, they do. Beacon Brewing operated their brewery while I was down last. I had a chat to Dan, the brewer and owner. You also have Bellarine Brewing close by.

Here's a quick and dirty piece on Beacon Brewing that I wrote for the BABBs newsletter:



> On a recent trip to the Bellarine Peninsula in Victoria, I attended a local primary school's Easter fair with the family (lucky me). My boredom was cured by a stall that advertised, of all things, local craft beer. My curiosity was piqued, so I wandered over to investigate. Once there, I met Dan from Beacon Brewing, a new microbrewery that he has recently started. Dan explained that he brews using the equipment from the Geelong brew pub Scottish Chiefs. The Scottish Chiefs brewery was originally installed as an extract brewery around 20 years ago, but Dan has managed to squeeze a mashtun into the brewery and is churning out a number of different all-grain craft beers. He had beer for sale at the fair, so I sampled his Beacon Pale Ale, which is an English inspired recipe, with some galaxy added late in the boil. It is quite a nice beer, with a toasty malt flavour and some crystal flavours present. Hop flavour is subdued, which Dan tells me is a concession to commercial concerns. Dan is able to brew 7.5HL batches on the system. His brewery is based in Barwon Heads on the Bellarine Peninsula, and he is hoping to eventually move all the brewing to Barwon Heads. Beacon Brewing's beers are available on tap at the Scottish Chiefs Tavern in Geelong and at various other establishments in the area. There are plans to expand to bottling in the future, but at present they are only available on draught.


----------



## Eggs (13/7/10)

Hargreaves hill is technically closest, as the new brewery in in Lillydale somewhere ( im in croydon).
I dont suppose they qualify as a brewpub, they have the restaurant/ bar in yarra glen. food there is exelent.
Ive seen their beers around, though i dont know if the export. i doubt it.
Yes, i do love it.

Like brendo, my next closest is Coldstream brewery, about 15 minutes. Its the one i consider closest.
It is a brew pub, but its atmosphere is much more a beer bar/ restaurant.
food is excellent, beer in my opinion is excellent. 
they sell locally, but are hard to find.
I absolutely love them. one of my favorite places to go for a dinner and a pint.

I also consider white rabbit to be close. but its because i spend a lot of time in the healesville area.
I think we all know them well by now.

Buckley's are about 1 km closer geographically. 
not a brewpub, just a brewery with a tasting bar. very friendly.
they sell locally.

I love all these breweries if only because they are local. they all have good beers on offer. some have good food too.
I feel quite passionately about keeping things local. i spruke their virtues to anyone who will listen. whenever i can.

I suppose that the breweries in the city like mountain goat are just as close as healesville, but i dont really feel it.


----------



## Eater (13/7/10)

No breweries, micro or otherwise in the NT (intense 30 min Google and local knowledge). Closest would be any in Cairns i would say. Pity, large percentage of beer drinkers here, you would think that with the large amount of migrations from other states to here that someone would cotton on to the opportunity of an isolated market.


----------



## komodo (13/7/10)

Redhill Brewery I would think. I dont know of any others down this way.


----------



## spog (13/7/10)

nearest brewery to me are those in adelaide....660km,s away :angry: .... and there is always a reason why i cant load the car up to take home.
mainly that would mean having to leave the missus and kids behind.....bing,and an idea formulated  ......cheers......spog........


----------



## booyablack (13/7/10)

I suppose I'm lucky, I'm almost exactly between Murray's and Potters Brewery. I think Murray's is just closer though.

Anyone in the Hunter Valley know of others I should check out?

(PS - I hit Bitter & Twisted last year. AWESOME!)

Murray's - http://www.murraysbrewingco.com.au/
Potters - http://www.pottersbrewery.com.au/
Bitter & Twisted - http://www.bitterandtwisted.com.au/


----------



## Eggs (13/7/10)

:icon_offtopic: 

heh heh. i didnt notice the date on this thread. i saw kai's response on page two and was exited that he knew of ANOTHER brewery opening in healesville......


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/7/10)

Don't know. Though I wish I did. The only brewery I even know about is the Brewhouse, now down at the gabba.

I would love to know where all the breweries in brisbane are (that brick monstrosity in Milton doesn't count).


----------



## Shed101 (13/7/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Don't know. Though I wish I did. The only brewery I even know about is the Brewhouse, now down at the gabba.
> 
> I would love to know where all the breweries in brisbane are (that brick monstrosity in Milton doesn't count).



Check out the International Hotel on Boundary St, Spring Hill  

... it wasn't amazing when i lived there 3-4 years ago it was 'ok', but they've a new Brit-style beer ... and very reasonable prices ($4/pint in happy hour which i think).


----------



## drsmurto (13/7/10)

Where is your closest brewery?
Lobethal Bierhaus - a 5 min drive.

Is it a brew pub?
Yes

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Locally you can buy growlers and get them refilled and have seen it on tap at a few pubs in town (Kings Head, Wheatsheaf).

Do you love it?
Their IPA (english) is gorgeous, the brown porter superb and the choc oatmeal stout is going down well at this time of the year. The dry hopped IPA that was on tap recently made me weak at the knees.


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/10)

Mountain Goat. 2.9km :beerbang: 

(not my actual address marked.) A bloke from the MB's is 1Km away! 

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&sou...038581&z=15

Crap i just remembered CUB is 1/2 way to mountain goat! :lol:

Dont beat me for enjoying the smell of the mash/boil when the wind is blowing in our direction! h34r:


----------



## vykuza (13/7/10)

Where is your closest brewery?
St Peters Brewery

Is it a brew pub?
Nope

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Locally in limited amounts/venues, perhaps nationally?

Do you love it?
Not as such. The Green Star Lager is pretty good on a hot summer afternoon, their FWKs are meant to be very good but the E'ville Pilsner sold at the Hive Bar in Erskineville (and nowhere else) was terrible the only time I tried it. Was like drinking the juice from canned corn. Don't let that put you off though, try the Green Star if you spot it!


----------



## BrewJedi (13/7/10)

I work at he Sail and Anchor Brewery
across the road is Monk Brewery & Kitchen
down the road is Creatures

Hit Swan Valley on the weekends: Feral, Elmars, Duckstien, Mash, & Last Drop.


----------



## flano (13/7/10)

I live in Engadine on the southern outskirts of Sydney.
So I guess I am closest to 5 islands in Wollongong.

On the weekend I did try a pale ale from Wollongong called "longboard".
It was on tap atthe Scarborough hotel.
It was pretty damn good...a bit like LC's bright ale.


----------



## fraser_john (13/7/10)

Bonj said:


> Actually, they do. Beacon Brewing operated their brewery while I was down last. I had a chat to Dan, the brewer and owner. You also have Bellarine Brewing close by.
> 
> Here's a quick and dirty piece on Beacon Brewing that I wrote for the BABBs newsletter:



Did not think that Bellarine were actually brewing their own yet?


----------



## HoppingMad (13/7/10)

Mine would be Hawthorn Brewery.

Looks like they brew out of a PO Box. Hawthorn Brewery Address :lol: 

Unfortunately the Geebung Polo Club Hotel near me used to brew a great stout on premise. Even got a mention in a Michael Jackson book years ago. 

Sadly no longer. All the equipment is long gone.

Hopper.


----------



## Macca17 (13/7/10)

Where is your closest brewery? Indian Ocean Brewing Company, about 5 mins down the road at Mindarie harbour.

Is it a brew pub? Yep.

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally? In House only.

Do you love it? Yep


----------



## Shed101 (13/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Where is your closest brewery?
> Lobethal Bierhaus - a 5 min drive.
> 
> Is it a brew pub?
> ...



They did a brewery special on Lobethal at the Local Taphouse some time back. IMHO it didn't taste as good as it did at the brewhaus ... but then that's to be expected I suppose.


----------



## kenlock (13/7/10)

True South in Black Rock ~7km, and 2 Brothers in Moorabbin ~8km.


----------



## Muggus (13/7/10)

Technically Bluetongue at Cameron Park is the closest brewery to home, but i'm not sure if they're still brewing the beer there or moved to Warnervale?

Otherwise it's Murrays, which i'm very happy about!


----------



## ratchie (13/7/10)

Sunshine coast Brewery 13.8k,or under the house about 1mt away.


----------



## cdbrown (13/7/10)

BrewJedi said:


> I work at he Sail and Anchor Brewery
> across the road is Monk Brewery & Kitchen
> down the road is Creatures
> 
> Hit Swan Valley on the weekends: Feral, Elmars, Duckstien, Mash, & Last Drop.



What are you going to do now the brew part is closing?

I live down the road from the Swan Valley micros. I think Elmars is the closest. The Principal is in Midland although I don't think they brew there.


----------



## komodo (13/7/10)

Shit forgot about two brothers! its 800 mtrs from work!


----------



## dmac80 (13/7/10)

My closest brewery is Hunter Beer Co. at Potters Brewery (15 mins drive)

They brew a nice Kolsch and American Pale Ale, the other beers are tasty too.

Bottles are available and the pub does meals, think I'll take the family there to celebrate my birthday in a few weeks.

The next closest brewery is Murrays :icon_drool2: , not counting Bluetongue of course (which i don't).

Dan


----------



## warra48 (13/7/10)

The Little Brewing Company, producer of Wicked Elf and Mad Abbott.

Was up at Comboyne the weekend before last. The girl at the Comboyne Cheese Factory said they are about to set up a micro-brewery on the site. Will wait and see what transpires.


----------



## bonj (13/7/10)

fraser_john said:


> Did not think that Bellarine were actually brewing their own yet?


When I spoke to him a couple of years ago, he indicated that they did brew on their equipment but he was getting a consultant in to help with recipe formulation and to teach him how to operate it.


----------



## flemj (21/7/10)

Holgate at Woodend, 15 minutes away from home
The Local in St Kilda 20 metres from work

John


----------



## maxmcbain (21/7/10)

I have the last drop about 2.5km from my house


----------



## zoidbergmerc (21/7/10)

Cascade is the closest to me but my dad is just a stones throw from Seven Sheds in Railton. He makes a really nice Belgian called Elephants Trunk.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (21/7/10)

flemj said:


> Holgate at Woodend, 15 minutes away from home
> The Local in St Kilda 20 metres from work
> 
> John



Jeepers!

Holgate: About an hour from home. About the same plus a short walk down the hill from work...


----------



## felten (22/7/10)

Where is your closest brewery?
Kooinda boutique brewery about 3k away

Is it a brew pub?
Nope

Does it sell bottles nationally or locally?
Lots of places nearby and others around the city

Do you love it?
word


----------



## alkos (22/7/10)

Guinness' St James's Gate Brewery, 20 minute walk


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/10)

alkos said:


> Guinness' St James's Gate Brewery, 20 minute walk




And how long is the walk home :lol:

Wanna do a house swap???


Screwy


----------



## stevem01 (22/7/10)

BrewJedi said:


> I work at he Sail and Anchor Brewery
> across the road is Monk Brewery & Kitchen
> down the road is Creatures
> 
> Hit Swan Valley on the weekends: Feral, Elmars, Duckstien, Mash, & Last Drop.




Are they still brewing at the Sail, I thought it had all been outsourced to Feral?



Shame about the licencing at the Monk, have to have a meal, can't just drop in for an ale, and NO DANCING ALLOWED.
Report in the local paper that a group got kicked out for dancing to the LIVE BAND!


----------



## alkos (22/7/10)

Screwtop said:


> And how long is the walk home :lol:



Who cares? :icon_drunk: :drinks: 



> Wanna do a house swap???



I'd love to, believe me


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/7/10)

CUB Abbotsford - I love it because it pays my bills and gives me free beer (which some of my mates like very much)

A little further up the road is Mt Goat, who are open on a couple of nights a week as a bar - and I do love it. Nice beer and nice people.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (23/7/10)

Holgates for me, about half an hour away. Also, O'Brien Brewing in Ballarat.


----------



## thelastspud (23/7/10)

San Miguel about 10kms away bloody huge building


----------

